# Ha Eun-Joo on the sparks team?



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

when looking online on the sparks home page, it says that Ha is on the summer league team, but in the last two matches I haven't seen her on the box score.
Does anybody know why?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I haven't heard that she is even in training camp. Some of our Chinese loyal basketball fans might know.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

she disappeared


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Meh!


Have a nice Summer Cbobby! I didnt see you this week. :biggrin: 


PS, you should be happy you wont be a silly Freshman anymore


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Meh!
> 
> 
> Have a nice Summer Cbobby! I didnt see you this week. :biggrin:
> ...


Same to *yall* as well..
Yea Im HAPPY... **** being a freshman in college!! :cheers:


----------

